# Battling temperatures



## Professor bongwater (Mar 17, 2007)

Gooday all,
I have a small room (5'X5') and I recently switched from florescence to HID (1-600w HPS, vented hood w/no glass and 1-170 CFM in line fan)and my temps. have went from high 70's to low 90's. Now the battle for cooler temps. has officially began. Would glass in the hood make it noticeably cooler? 
Since I have no window big enough to place a window A/C unit. I have been looking into a portable A/C unit in the 7-9000 BTU range. But I thought I would pick the brains of those that walked the path before me before making my next move. What are my options?
Cheers 
Prof.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2007)

mornin' prof'...a vented hood with "tempered" glass and a intake and exhaust 'outside' of the room, will "most likely" do the trick 4 you.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Hick,
That's what I wanted to do originally. But when I purchased the hood they recommended running it without glass and only one exhaust. I will make some adjustments today.
Thanks again,
Prof.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 17, 2007)

Believe it or not a humidifier will lower it by about 5 deg. also and raise the humidity at the same time. Put it on a timer though because it will make it way cold and way high humidity when the lights are off.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 17, 2007)

Greetings everyone,
Thanks for the advise NLS! I wish I had some of that cool Alaskan air right now! How much does the humidifier increase the humidity with the lights on?
 Well the glass and intake are in place. It definitely helped the temps at the canopy. But, my room is still in the high 80's. Since my incoming air is 80+ deg. I am thinking of putting together an intercooler for the intake side. If anyone has done something like this (or know someone who has) I would appreciate your input.
About the A/C, can anyone comment on the portable models....?
Thanks!
Prof.


----------



## Dada (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, there's not much you can do when your ambient room temps are in the 80s... Don't know much about portable A/C. I was looking at small A/C systems a year ago for my boy's room, but I just got a slimline system for their small window. As I remember, those portable A/C units that you could roll from room to room were *very* expensive. What is an intercooler? Is that like an evaporative cooler? I had one of those in my garage where I used to live. They are cheap, but most of the unit was on the roof. Plus, they don't cool as much as an A/C unit, but then you probably only need to get down five or six degrees, right? Is it summer where you live right now? If not, what are you going to do when it gets really hot? (Or, like a lot of folks, maybe you take the summer off from growing.) But if you do grow when it gets really hot, you might look into one of those portable A/C units if you can afford it. Also keep in mind that they now sell those slimline units that get installed up close to the ceiling and then the condensor and everything sits outside, just like a central air unit. They are very small and don't require a window at all. I believe they just run a line through your wall down to the condensor. You can even move it to another room for a reasonable cost if you ever need to.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 18, 2007)

you can crop out in the 80's!! You'll loose yield and your plants will be shorter. In my opinion 75 deg and 85 deg. make a difference of about 20% yield.  But you can still be in progress while searching the solution.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Mar 18, 2007)

> What is an intercooler?


 
An intercooler is a box that is filled with ice, that would be plumbed into the intake pipeing of the reflector and acts as a radiator. Hell, I am more than likely not going to see the results that I know can be achieved with cooling the intake air. But it's worth a shot since it could be assembled fairly cheap and easy. They are most commonly used on turbo and supercharged vehicles to cool the intake charge. I would think that it had been attempted before. I may have just hit the night cap a little to early. NAAAH!!! 



> you can crop out in the 80's!! You'll loose yield and your plants will be shorter. In my opinion 75 deg and 85 deg. make a difference of about 20% yield. But you can still be in progress while searching the solution.


At this point I would gladly welcome 85*f. My ladies are currently at 92* and they are not very happy. I don't think I can afford not to get my temps down!!
Thanks for all the input y'all...
Prof.


----------



## tkdchmpn (Apr 29, 2007)

haha My temps have been in the 116 range this year already!  i am screwed.


----------



## gangotri (Jun 2, 2007)

tkdchmpn said:
			
		

> haha My temps have been in the 116 range this year already! i am screwed.


 
Wow, tkdchmpn vbmenu_register("postmenu_101230", true);  , you are REALLY screwed with those temps, ventilation is a good way out of that. Air must come in fro the bottom and go out from top where hot air tends to flow to. good luck


----------

